# ?? Broken cell phone to external screen ??



## E-Bear (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi. I have my older cellphone that I dropped and broke the screen but it's still working even if I see nothing and it does not worth it to repair. I would like to know if there is any way to connect my cellphone to an outside screen to keep using my phone as a small android gaming device? 

Thank you


----------



## Valantar (Apr 15, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> Hi. I have my older cellphone that I dropped and broke the screen but it's still working even if I see nothing and it does not worth it to repair. I would like to know if there is any way to connect my cellphone to an outside screen to keep using my phone as a small android gaming device?
> 
> Thank you


Depends on the phone. A lot of phones support MHL HDMI adapters, and some support DP alt mode over USB-C.


----------



## E-Bear (Apr 15, 2019)

Valantar said:


> Depends on the phone. A lot of phones support MHL HDMI adapters, and some support DP alt mode over USB-C.



it's a regular Micro usb connecteur. ZTE Z850


----------



## Vya Domus (Apr 15, 2019)

Actually most of them do not support video out.


----------



## Valantar (Apr 15, 2019)

I can't find any mention of MHL support in any spec sheet for the ZTE Grand X2, so it's likely that it doesn't have it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 15, 2019)

you'd probably get a better answer from a magic8ball than any of us here without actually knowing which make or model these old phones are, not to mention the age of them


----------



## E-Bear (Apr 15, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you'd probably get a better answer from a magic8ball than any of us here without actually knowing which make or model these old phones are, not to mention the age of them



You're probably drunk as in your picture since it's written 2 post up from yours.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 15, 2019)

Here is a list of all devices with MHL capability-

http://www.mhltech.org/devices.aspx?tid=1


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 15, 2019)

Moved to Phones & Tablets.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 15, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> You're probably drunk as in your picture since it's written 2 post up from yours.



Or maybe you could just be more thoughtful and considerate by adding the information to your original post or thread title when you made the thread? You want to be an asshole? the street goes both ways my friend.

Its not us that needs the information - it is you.

Anyway. you have your answer so i will bid you good day/evening and be on my way.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 15, 2019)

Alternative

What's a Miracast dongle?
To make use of *Miracast*, you'll need two things: a *Miracast*-compatible Android device, and a *Miracast* TV or *dongle*. ... If your device runs Android 4.2 or later, you most likely have *Miracast*, also known as the "Wireless display" feature.


https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_...ast+dongle.TRS0&_nkw=miracast+dongle&_sacat=0


----------



## Bill_Bright (Apr 15, 2019)

Even if your phone has that capability, how could you see what you are doing to set it up? You would not be able to make sure you are on the right screen or have pushed the right app icon - at least if connecting wirelessly. 

If connecting via HDMI, is that even plug 'n' play? Pretty sure you still have to answer 1 or 2 prompts to get it going which again would not be easy if you cannot see what you are doing.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 15, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> Alternative
> 
> What's a Miracast dongle?
> To make use of *Miracast*, you'll need two things: a *Miracast*-compatible Android device, and a *Miracast* TV or *dongle*. ... If your device runs Android 4.2 or later, you most likely have *Miracast*, also known as the "Wireless display" feature.
> ...


than dongle, i prefer buying new lcd to replace the broken one


----------



## E-Bear (Apr 15, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Even if your phone has that capability, how could you see what you are doing to set it up? You would not be able to make sure you are on the right screen or have pushed the right app icon - at least if connecting wirelessly.
> 
> If connecting via HDMI, is that even plug 'n' play? Pretty sure you still have to answer 1 or 2 prompts to get it going which again would not be easy if you cannot see what you are doing.



I was thinking about a blutooth function or something.


----------



## Wavetrex (Apr 15, 2019)

It's not automatic.
You have to look for the device and confirm connection... which will be extremely hard or near impossible if you have no image on the phone's screen.

(The only device that I know of that switches automatically is Samsung Galaxy S8 and up, when placed into the DeX device... BUT, that only happens AFTER it's been setup for the first time, which requires access to the phone's actual screen...)

What can I say, tough luck. Time to bin it.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 15, 2019)

Or you could just look for a replacement screen if they're not too expensive and find a YouTube tutorial on how to replace it, most of them aren't too hard to do if you're somewhat comfortable doing it and a little bit tech savvy in the first place. That said you could probably pick up a comparable or better used Android phone to game on, on eBay for probably the same kind of cost..


----------



## E-Bear (Apr 16, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Or you could just look for a replacement screen if they're not too expensive and find a YouTube tutorial on how to replace it, most of them aren't too hard to do if you're somewhat comfortable doing it and a little bit tech savvy in the first place. That said you could probably pick up a comparable or better used Android phone to game on, on eBay for probably the same kind of cost..



It does not worth it. The phone cost me 125$ couple of years ago and the screen on Amazon or E-Bay is 100$


----------



## Toothless (Apr 16, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> It does not worth it. The phone cost me 125$ couple of years ago and the screen on Amazon or E-Bay is 100$


So time for a new phone.


----------



## E-Bear (Apr 16, 2019)

Toothless said:


> So time for a new phone.



I already have new one its just that I wanted to use that one for playing and this ZTE you can change the batteries.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Apr 16, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> I was thinking about a blutooth function or something.


I understand that but you still need to see your phone screen to pair it. What if BT is turned off right now? How are you going to navigate through the screens to Settings > Bluetooth then turn it on? Many devices toss up a code which then must be entered into the other device for pairing. How will you even know what the code is, or where the keypad is to enter it?


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Rip the screen out and have a look what type of LVDS cable it has, you might be able to connect another screen that way.


----------



## E-Bear (Apr 22, 2019)

Phone gone so this thread is over.


----------

